# Skinny fat



## anabolix250 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok not sure if this is even a real 'syndrome' but what sort of diet would people recommend.

Bulking diets tend to suggest high carb ratio but then i hear people saying increase the natural fats and drop the carbs to on pre and post workout...very confusing.

Not sure where you would start, bulk or cut or recomposition...if thats even possible?

Any ideas for the skinny fats around.

My mind says just add more proteins and good fats, drop carbs to breakfast, pre and post workout. Still aim for bulking calories and then train on some sort of push/pull or 5x5 routine. I think I just need to add alot more lean muscle to 'fill' out.

Any experienced people there


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 31, 2010)

what's a skinny fat?  You mean you're a really lean guy with certain parts of you with fat?  Like a skinny guy with a slight pooch in the lower abs?  

I'm a big supporter of low carb lifestyle.  When I first started posting online, so crackpot told me it was "irresponsible" to suggest such a thing because of the demand it would place on the kidneys....Like her weekend of boozing it or the hardcore supps she takes before a show isnt worse than a lean piece of steak...lol...
After about a week of eating low carb, high protein, you won't miss the junk.  It gets to be what you want, and after a while of this your body will show the change in diet.  I hate to say it, but I just eat right and have a weak workout and look muscular all the time.. Good luck.


----------



## racer10 (Aug 31, 2010)

Man don't make it so complicated, if you have fat in a certain area, the only way to really get rid of it is to lose fat as a whole.  Meaning do cardio and eat right.  By eating right I mean just stay away from the junk, keep your carbs in check (lower but not too low) and go for 1 to 1.5 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight.  Really the only thing you can do is experiment and figure out how your body reacts to different diets.  Cheappinz or I may respond completely different to a certain diet than you.  I would just say keep your carbs lower like she suggested and go for high protein and good fats.


----------



## MDR (Aug 31, 2010)

anabolix250 said:


> Ok not sure if this is even a real 'syndrome' but what sort of diet would people recommend.
> 
> Bulking diets tend to suggest high carb ratio but then i hear people saying increase the natural fats and drop the carbs to on pre and post workout...very confusing.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need to get in shape and focus on diet.  Lift, do cardio and work for overall fitness.  Skinny fat just sounds like flabby to me.  Diet is the basis for this.  Stay away from bulking calories.


----------



## cobalt (Sep 1, 2010)

Generally, skinny fat = newb?

If your new to the game, you can certainly add muscle and lose fat. Train hard and eat sensibly. Perhaps at maintenance level. 

Do this for 6 months and you should see some great transformations starting. 

After that is when you need to decide on swaying towards a deficit or a surplus.


----------



## anabolix250 (Sep 1, 2010)

Roger all the comments people! I agree that it is probably more a case of untrained.....going to hit a 5x5 routine for six months with modified diet. Will let you know the results....


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 1, 2010)

anabolix250 said:


> Roger all the comments people! I agree that it is probably more a case of untrained.....going to hit a 5x5 routine for six months with modified diet. Will let you know the results....



Do Starting Strength, you will not regret it.

The Starting Strength Novice/Beginner Programs - Starting Strength Wiki


----------



## Marat (Sep 1, 2010)

For one that doesn't get too excitable,  I'm always very pleased when I see Starting Strength recommended.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 1, 2010)

"Skinny Fat" kinda means just lean, but no muscle. Not necessarily blobby fat, but no muscle mass.

If you're just getting started, I think the point is just to establish a good, clean baseline diet, don't "limit" anything in terms of "low fat" or "low carb"  - IMO if you have no basis already established for your diet, start w/ a decent split of carbs, fats, proteins (e.g. 30% /30 %/ 40%) and just stick w/ it for a while - it takes time to figure out how to build a diet of stuff that you like to eat (i.e. its not supposed to be DIE w/ a T, its supposed to be a lifestyle that you enjoy and don't have to do uncomfortable things to accomplish), and then get in the gym w/ a good basic hypertrophy program. Don't get hung up on "how much you can lift" but rather good form and seeing progressive strength gains. And then based on results - strength gains, better quality sleep, feeling better, not feeling profoundly exhasted or overtrained - tweak the diet and training to find the right combination that works for you - and then just keep doing it.

Skinny fat can result from 2 things - if this is where you find yourself startign from - either you're a 'hard gainer' / ectomorph, or you've just never given your body a reaonable chance to see how it responds to a good diet & training.


----------



## PapitoGQ (Sep 12, 2010)

Can anyone post a sample meal plan or a link to one? I'd like an idea of what is considered low/moderate carbs, high protein, etc... I'm still struggling in that department. 

Thanks


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 12, 2010)

Skinny fat = Big where you wanna be small, and small where you wanna be big.


----------



## MDR (Sep 12, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Skinny fat = Big where you wanna be small, and small where you wanna be big.



Very nice description-reps for creativity.


----------



## anabolix250 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeh good description but what to do...To me its being skinny yet not having the characteristic low bodyfat / high metabolism of typical ectos? So it puts you in a place where you know you need to add mass underneath but avoid ' bulking ' for fear of adding even more bodyfat.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 13, 2010)

anabolix250 said:


> Yeh good description but what to do...To me its being skinny yet not having the characteristic low bodyfat / high metabolism of typical ectos? So it puts you in a place where you know you need to add mass underneath but avoid ' bulking ' for fear of adding even more bodyfat.



Are you new to training?  A lot of people who are new to training look like this.  Train consistently for awhile, eat a good diet, and you'll see some "recomposition" early on.


----------

